# Look what some student did



## ThatsoundguyChris (Apr 2, 2015)

Came in today to find this. The maintenance guys aren't happy. We think someone jumped on it


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 2, 2015)

This is why you should have spare seats handy. Doesn't matter what kind of space it is seats get damaged it's just a part of letting the public in your space.


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a school performance Center, and privately owned and the school board rents it from them. Given this doesn't happen often they won't keep spares so they find the student. He will have to pay


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 2, 2015)

That is crazy. Sure make the student pay for the damage IF you can find them. There should still be replacements of each size available to replace the broken one while it's being repaired. And the spares are good for when it isn't repairable, or replacement parts/fabric is no longer available.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 2, 2015)

Pull your pitchfork out and try to find them if you'd like, but theaters see wear and tear all the time and things like this should be considered the cost of doing business and factored into operating budgets, both as a renter and as a rentee. Just like the carpet will get worn and the upholstery will get beaten up. Cycle people through a room for several years and the all of these things get roughed up around the edges through no deliberate mal-intent.


----------



## Senorfish (Apr 15, 2015)

It was Mike Nicolai. Just look at his picture- guilty!


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 15, 2015)

Senorfish said:


> It was Mike Nicolai. Just look at his picture- guilty!



You'll never catch me alive! [emoji57]


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Apr 15, 2015)

We'll see about that


----------



## josh88 (Apr 15, 2015)

MNicolai said:


> You'll never catch me alive! [emoji57]


Who says you need to be alive?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 15, 2015)

It's hard to make him pay if he isn't.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 15, 2015)

I wonder if it is at all standard in bid documents to include spare parts/upholstery fabric in the bid?


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 15, 2015)

JohnD said:


> I wonder if it is at all standard in bid documents to include spare parts/upholstery fabric in the bid?


Based on the PILES of extra seat parts I've have here, and had at my last PAC, my guess is that it is at least standard to include a few extra seats.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 15, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> It's hard to make him pay if he isn't.


If he's dead..... he's paid more than enough.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 15, 2015)

josh88 said:


> If he's dead..... he's paid more than enough.



I know the US of A is one of a few countries that still have a death penalty, ranking right up in the top 5 along with China, Iran, Iraq, and Saudi Arabia. However, I'm surprised to learn it can be applied to acts of vandalism.


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm in canada so that's not much help. Deport him to the US maybe? On the other note I don't know if there is extra seat parts but we do have matching chairs so there's a chance


----------



## DavidNorth (Apr 15, 2015)

ThatsoundguyChris said:


> I'm in canada so that's not much help. Deport him to the US maybe?



Please don't. We are still trying to deal with Celine Dion and Justin Bieber.


----------



## kendal69 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's called the price of doing business. I just rented 20 bran spanking new white leather bench style furniture for an event ( all adults ) and when I walked into the room to check on teh event, EVERYONE was dancing / standing / jumping on the benches, end tables etc. 
Did I mention they were BRAN SPANKING NEW that day, and were ready for the trash that night. Women with heels, filthy shows, stretched out leather, broken tables. 
Yep I billed the customer full price for replacement, plus full price for the rental.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 15, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> It's hard to make him pay if he isn't.



Just sue the estate

sk8rsdad said:


> I know the US of A is one of a few countries that still have a death penalty, ranking right up in the top 5 along with China, Iran, Iraq, and Saudi Arabia. However, I'm surprised to learn it can be applied to acts of vandalism.



I'm sure if you stole something like a nuke or chemical weapons they would find a way to get you the death penalty.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2015)

Damage like that or worse is bound to happen, by accident, by wear and tear, and on purpose. Lots of people, especially some students just love to vandalize. cost of doing business indeed.
I have an aunt and uncle who (retired as principles) are working for a school board again in a special department. They re-allocate and shuffle resources between schools and departments (they never did that before if it was part of School A's science department than School B or C couldn't touch it, nor could the Phys. Ed or Arts Departments) and take care of renovations and other such things. They are CONSTANTLY dealing with stuff that has been vandalized. Just a part of the job.


DavidNorth said:


> Please don't. We are still trying to deal with Celine Dion and Justin Bieber.



Thank you Americans for getting Bieber out of my neck of the woods, Stratford is a nicer place.
But you guys also have William Shatner, Mike Meyers, Jim Carey, and oh so many more Canadians.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 16, 2015)

How else were we going to get paid for taking beiber off your hands, Your monopoly money scares us


----------



## JohnD (Apr 16, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> But you guys also have William Shatner, Mike Meyers, Jim Carey, and oh so many more Canadians.


But you still have Erica Cerra.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1569714/?ref_=nv_sr_2
And yes, I am a Eureka fan.

EDIT: put in the correct link for Deputy Jo Lupo.


----------

